# How to mount two more disks?



## werdigo49 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have 7.1 installed on a 30G hard disk, but have another ide disk (250G) and a scsi disk (250G) that I use for data backups when I'm running Linux. How do I get access to those disks in FreeBSD?

I've looked at Fdisk (through /usr/sbin/sysinstall) and it shows the other disks as ad1 and ad6 and partitions on them, but I'm kind of afraid to do anything with the partition editor for fear of damaging all of my backup data.


----------



## ale (Apr 29, 2009)

What do you have to do exactly? Access the data on the drives or create new partitions?


----------



## werdigo49 (Apr 30, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> What do you have to do exactly? Access the data on the drives or create new partitions?



Just access the data and be able to write to the existing partitions. I could have created new partitions when I had fdisk open, but backed out because there was no reason to.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 30, 2009)

Just mount the filesystems in those partitions, then.


----------



## vivek (Apr 30, 2009)

Use mount command to mount it. For e.g. create dir as follows:

```
mkdir /disk1
/dev/ad6s1 on /disk1
df -H
```
Replace /dev/ad6s1 with actual partition name. Once satisfied update /etc/fstab


----------



## werdigo49 (May 8, 2009)

I created the directory /media/sata2a, and determined that partition ad1s1 is the one I want. (/dev/ad1s1 does exist.) This is what I get when I follow Vivek's method:

# /dev/ad1s1 on /media/sata2a
/dev/ad1s1: Permission denied.

No "mount" needed?


----------



## fronclynne (May 8, 2009)

No, you do need to use mount(8).
Something like
`# mount -t ext2fs /dev/ad1s1 /media/sata2a`
Note that writing may be sketchy and I doubt that, if it's ext3, the journal will be updated.


----------



## ale (May 8, 2009)

What is the output of _mount_?
And _fdisk ad1_?
And _ls -al /dev/ad*_?
Are you doing that as root? Check with _whoami_.
Are you sure it's not mounted yet?
As you were talking about linux, did you tried with _mount -t ext2fs ..._ or _mount -t msdosfs ..._?


----------



## ale (May 8, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> and I doubt that, if it's ext3, the journal will be updated.


It will not.


----------



## vivek (May 8, 2009)

werdigo49 said:
			
		

> I created the directory /media/sata2a, and determined that partition ad1s1 is the one I want. (/dev/ad1s1 does exist.) This is what I get when I follow Vivek's method:
> 
> # /dev/ad1s1 on /media/sata2a
> /dev/ad1s1: Permission denied.
> ...


my bad, it should be:

```
mount /dev/ad1s1 /media/sata2a
```


----------

